# 1995 pinging/knocking noise from engine



## fozman68 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello, this noise started about a month ago, but now seems to be getting louder by the day.
it sounds like there is something rattling around inside of the engine.
Now, after reading a ton of threads, I realize that this noise is from the timing chain. I also read on one post, that theres a way to quit that noise down. any help here would be appreciated. thanks, Ken


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

fozman68 said:


> Hello, this noise started about a month ago, but now seems to be getting louder by the day.
> it sounds like there is something rattling around inside of the engine.
> Now, after reading a ton of threads, I realize that this noise is from the timing chain. I also read on one post, that theres a way to quit that noise down. any help here would be appreciated. thanks, Ken



It could be the timeing chain guides. You have two choices, first you can replace them or remove them. Or you can just live with the noise, and go up the oil viscosity chart from 5w-30.

Frank


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

fozman68 said:


> Hello, this noise started about a month ago, but now seems to be getting louder by the day.
> it sounds like there is something rattling around inside of the engine.
> Now, after reading a ton of threads, I realize that this noise is from the timing chain. I also read on one post, that theres a way to quit that noise down. any help here would be appreciated. thanks, Ken


There are tons of things that can couse pinging/knocking sounds
From valves, cam lifters, gear symcronizers, timing chain and im sure there are a few more. You have to describe fully in details and when you hear this noise. Then you can get a step closer to the problem. Im not a nissan expert my self, im more of a DSM guy but it could also be a bearing, pulley or alot more things.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check your oil level. Use 20W-50 in it on the next oil change and then save some money up for a timing chain kit and a Haynes manual. 
The guides wear and allow slack on the chains as well as occassionally a clogged tensioner. The old style had a guide on top that the chain hits and really gets noisy especially when the oil is low or too thin of viscosity.

Troy


----------



## sergod (Mar 27, 2003)

im having the same problem w/ my 98 sentra se. the noise just started maybe a month ago. you can especially hear the noise when you shift and accelerate hard at low rpms...ive done change oil since but, still the noise is there...ill try upgrading my oil...


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

sergod said:


> im having the same problem w/ my 98 sentra se. the noise just started maybe a month ago. you can especially hear the noise when you shift and accelerate hard at low rpms...ive done change oil since but, still the noise is there...ill try upgrading my oil...


Maybe your valves are knocking. I suggest to go to a Advance and Discount Auto Parts and get a Red bottle called Marvell Mistery Oil, put half of that quart in the gas tank while its full and put the other half with the oil. Trust me you can mix with with oil and gas from the same bottle if thats what your woundering.


----------



## sergod (Mar 27, 2003)

KraZThug said:


> Maybe your valves are knocking. I suggest to go to a Advance and Discount Auto Parts and get a Red bottle called Marvell Mistery Oil, put half of that quart in the gas tank while its full and put the other half with the oil. Trust me you can mix with with oil and gas from the same bottle if thats what your woundering.


tnx for the suggestion and i'll try it out, but what excatly is this "marvel mistery oil"? i'll find out when i get it...tnx


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Marvel Mystery Oil is an older product well known for its amazing properities. It can be used as an oil additive to help clean out the engine and better improve lubrication in the top end and it can be used in the gas as a lubricant/cleaner also. It truely does work. And a lot of people stand by it. I prefer Chevron Techron for my fuel cleaner and Lucas as my oil treatment but the lucas works a bit differently than Marvel. But this is one of the problems that Marvel states it was created to solve so I would agree and say give it a shot... hope that answered your question.


----------



## sergod (Mar 27, 2003)

Darktide said:


> Marvel Mystery Oil is an older product well known for its amazing properities. It can be used as an oil additive to help clean out the engine and better improve lubrication in the top end and it can be used in the gas as a lubricant/cleaner also. It truely does work. And a lot of people stand by it. I prefer Chevron Techron for my fuel cleaner and Lucas as my oil treatment but the lucas works a bit differently than Marvel. But this is one of the problems that Marvel states it was created to solve so I would agree and say give it a shot... hope that answered your question.


tnx a lot, this could defenitely be the solution to that noise. i'll give it a shot...tnx again.....


----------

